# Dairy goat magazines?



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What dairy goat magazines do you like? Don't like?

I had a subscription to dairy goat journal last year, it was ok...didn't really find it worth my money. Not sure if i'll renew or not.

Had Ruminations (all nigerian dwarf) for a couple years. I like it. Might renew this year.

Are they any other good ones out there?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a two year subscription to Dairy Goat Journal and really, really liked it. I found it to have lots of good info and it improved my judging skills. That's the only dairy goat magazine I've ever tried though.


----------



## ItchingDuck (Jan 21, 2012)

I'd be interested in a goat mag. I didn't even know they were out there, although it makes sense! I hope others answer with different ones they've tried and their opinions .
I can use all the info I can get.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

I just signed up for Dairy Goat Journal last week. $21 for 6 issues (1 year). I havent received my first magazine yet, but the articles online seem very informative so it should be worthwhile.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

LOVE Dairy Goat Journal!! I have wanted to get Ruminations for a while! Might have to do that this year!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys! I think i'm just not thrilled with the price of 6 issues and the quality of the pages...and having almost everything in black and white. There's a lot of stuff I find very useful, but they also seem to have to many stories that I don't really find all that informative. But maybe that's just me. 

I'll probably just end up renewing it and Ruminations, but would love to hear of any other mags out there that you guys like! Feel free to post meat or all breed magazines too if you want.  :thumb:


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

My favorite goat publication is United Caprine News. It is not really a magazine (shiny pages, lots of colorful photos) but more like a news paper. I get more info out of each issue than from Dairy Goat Journal. It is $22.50 for 12 issues. They also feature a different dairy breed each month, with breeders ads and show results. I love it!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

My favorite is Ruminations. I've been getting it for a couple years and really like it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have not renewed my subscription to DGJ. I find that I'm just not reading it. I get Ruminations and like that one. I have gotten Hobby Farms and Backwoods Home magazines but those aren't specifically goat magazines. Have not tried any other goat magazines.


----------

